# A detailed video lesson on re-arranging II-V's (Chord Melody arranging)



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

This is a fairly detailed lesson that I put together last week on how to rearrange II-V (II-V-I) changes. It's 11:35 long and hopefully it's worth the time.

EDIT: And here's a link to a tab for the whole thing.

http://www.jimsoloway.com/lessons/EchoesAllPdf.pdf

[youtube]ji63bzeYe7Y[/youtube]


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

Fascinating, Jim.
You're operating about 400 levels above me, but I can find things to take away from this.
Appreciate the tab too.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jim Soloway (Sep 27, 2013)

blueshores_guy said:


> Fascinating, Jim.
> You're operating about 400 levels above me, but I can find things to take away from this.
> Appreciate the tab too.
> Thanks for posting.


My pleasure. This is the sort of thing that makes playing fun for me and if you (or anyone else) has any questions or needs something clarified fell to ask and I'll do my best to explain.


----------

